# Photo of Alcantara Interior w/Silver Cube Please



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

I guess it's too late to waffle, but I ordered silver cube on my ZHP, sight unseen. Does anyone have good photos of a ZHP interior with Alcantara and silver cube? I hope it looks good! Is the part around the shifter also silver?


----------



## dusterbuster (Jan 29, 2003)

i don't have a picture handy, but yes, the console area around the shifter is also silver. i too ordered the alcantara/silver cube trim sight unseen on my 2003 zhp, and like you, waffled back and forth as to whether or not i made the right decision while waiting for delivery. i can honestly say that i was extremely satisfied with my selection when i finally picked up the car (almost 6 months after ordering) in munich. even the mrs. commented on how she liked the interior (and she normally couldn't care less about car stuff). i know it's hard, but you really have no need to fret over your decision. you made a good one. :thumbup:


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

Whew... Thanks for chiming in... The saleslady said I'd like it and reassured me too. I'd still love to see pics if anyone has them though.

Thanks again.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

This is the only picture that I have handy. I think if you get alcantara, the silver cube is a must.


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

LDV330i-

What part of Houston do you live in? I'm moving back down to H-town tomorrow (escaping the 2-dimensional world that is Dallas). If you wouldn't mind, I'd love to take a look at the silver cube trim in your car in person sometime since I, like the other posters on this thread, ordered mine sight unseen. Lunch on me for your trouble...


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

LDV330i said:


> This is the only picture that I have handy. I think if you get alcantara, the silver cube is a must.


Works for me! Thanks!

Any dash shots anyone?


----------



## mkh (Mar 24, 2003)

kurichan said:


> Works for me! Thanks!
> 
> Any dash shots anyone?


Not in very high quality. Hope it helps.


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

mkh said:


> Not in very high quality. Hope it helps.


actually, they're great pics. some of the best i've seen of the silver cube trim. really gives me a good picture. thanks.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

TLudwig said:


> LDV330i-
> 
> What part of Houston do you live in? I'm moving back down to H-town tomorrow (escaping the 2-dimensional world that is Dallas). If you wouldn't mind, I'd love to take a look at the silver cube trim in your car in person sometime since I, like the other posters on this thread, ordered mine sight unseen. Lunch on me for your trouble...


 Live in Midtown. (If you are not an Inner Loop person, that is between downtown and the Museum District) Your are more than welcomed to come look at my car. Even here Houston ZHP's are not common. I think I have only seen 2 on the road.:dunno:


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

mkh said:


> Not in very high quality. Hope it helps.


Quality looks pretty darn nice to me. Thanks!


----------



## JAWJr (May 4, 2004)

Does the sloth part of the seats seem cheap to anyone? Also was that cloth on the door panels? Couldn't tell exactly. Thanks


----------



## dusterbuster (Jan 29, 2003)

JAWJr said:


> Does the sloth part of the seats seem cheap to anyone? Also was that cloth on the door panels? Couldn't tell exactly. Thanks


cloth is actually pretty nice, and certainly looks better in person versus what is in the pictures. and yes, it is cloth on the door panels.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

*Silvercube on Dashboard*

I found this picture in my archives. It is not my car, you will notice it has leather seats.


----------



## JAWJr (May 4, 2004)

wondering why the speedo wasn't raised as the limiter and rev line were raised. If the computer will let you do 155, that would be all the way at the end of the speedo. Wouldn't it make more sense to put in a new speedo that goes until the cars top speed? (Because you can have the limiter removed, and then would you break the needle if it went too far past 155?) Random question I know. :dunno:


----------



## JAWJr (May 4, 2004)

One other quick question: I really like the brushed aluminium trim that you can get on the PP. (I think it may have been in an M3 I test drove) Is there any way to alter the codes on your order sheet when you buy? I'd rather do that than switch it later.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

JAWJr said:


> One other quick question: I really like the brushed aluminium trim that you can get on the PP. (I think it may have been in an M3 I test drove) Is there any way to alter the codes on your order sheet when you buy? I'd rather do that than switch it later.


 The Performance Package has some modifications you can make. You can delete the trunk spoiler, with no money given back, delete the cloth/alcantara seats by choosing leather, and you have a choice of black or silver cube trim. You can now special order that the cube trim be substituted with wood for a charge of $500.:yikes:


----------



## Ashe too (Dec 22, 2001)

Black cube w/ alcantara would look like a coal bin. The silver gives some much needed contrast.

Here's some pics with black leather - some better than others


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

JAWJr said:


> wondering why the speedo wasn't raised as the limiter and rev line were raised. If the computer will let you do 155, that would be all the way at the end of the speedo. Wouldn't it make more sense to put in a new speedo that goes until the cars top speed? (Because you can have the limiter removed, and then would you break the needle if it went too far past 155?) Random question I know. :dunno:


Making a new speedo just for an options package is financially and logistically not worth it. Besides, all 330is can go 155 mph - it's only the US ones that are limited. And they get exactly the same speedo as all the other 3s. Be glad that you have a bespoke tachometer at least!

When a regular 330i hits 155 mph, the needle is pointing to 160 or so in free space. It doesn't break.


----------



## JAWJr (May 4, 2004)

Here's some pics with black leather - some better than others

Awesome pics- thanks. Really can't decide yet, alacantra or leather, silver or black cube... I'll make my decision in a few days after seeing one at a dealership.


----------



## Phantasie (May 20, 2004)

Wow, great pics, looked everywhere for these, glad to finally find them.

I ordered my Jet Black ZHP with alcantara and silver trim without ever seeing either in an interior. These pics look good.

Quick question - Is the Anthracite Cloth obviously cloth? It looks to me (based on pics and cheap sample at dealthership), to be more of a mesh as opposed to "standard" cloth. Basically im hoping people wont mistake the Anthracite for a cheap cloth, etc.

Thanks


----------

